# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v9.71 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Release Date: March 25, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.50*   *ATF Box New Firmware LogiCore 10.3.50 Official Release* *--> Support ATF JAM (JTAG Access Module)* *--> Support ATF SAM (Samsung Access Module)*  *More info about ATF JAM and ATF SAM will be released very soon!*    *What's New ?*  ** Added "Create ENO FPSX" button in 'Read Flash' tab which will allow* *you to extract ENO Blocks from FLASH DUMPS made by ATF Software. The* *resulting ENO File will be in Plain FPSX format and can be used on* *phones which have the same ROOT_KEY_HASH as the original FLASH DUMP.*  *Normally, Dumping the first 16 MB of the Flash Chip is enough to* *extract the ENO Blocks. If the ENO cannot be found, then try 32 MB.*  ** SD Card Password BF Unlock now supports Customized MASK Files so* *you can make your own MASK files using any Unicode 16-Bit (2 bytes)* *characters. This will allow you to BruteForce NON-ENGLISH/LATIN* *characters. More info about Unicode here:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *You can check our support forum for a STEP-BY-STEP instruction on* *how to create and use your own MASK Files.*  ** Updated Lumia 505 RM-923 Repair Boot Files*  ** Uploaded Lumia 505 RM-923 Test Point Pictures*   *Bug Fixes:*  ** Fixed Lumia 505 RM-923 detection as Windows 7.8 Phone* ** Fixed Lumia Custom eMMC Read/Write file handler* ** Fixed Lumia eMMC Direct Drive Number Detection*  *Other Stuff*  ** Complete Variant Listing for Lumia Win7 and Win8 Phones (as of March-25-2013)* ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of March-25-2013)*    *For this Update we give Special Thanks To:*  *dj kidd (Mexico) for Sending Lumia 505 Phone* *WAJID (Dubai) for Beta Testing* *Angel for reporting Bugs*   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

*Small Tutorial on how to create ENO file and Write afterwards:*   *Read Flash 16MB:*    *Create ENO:*    *Write ENO:*    *Official Download links:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد 1974

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------

